# Wale Tale



## bazemk1979 (May 20, 2009)

Dan can you let us know how it works,and maeby you can post a link from where you got it.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Midwest Trade Tools sells it.

Video:


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

I did my poor man's Wale Tale today, I'll post a pic tonight.

Hey Angus, great to see the old avatar back. :clap:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

HS345 said:


> I did my poor man's Wale Tale today, I'll post a pic tonight.
> 
> Hey Angus, great to see the old avatar back. :clap:


Cool. I like home made tools :laughing:

Yeah, the Colonel needed a come back.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Man, I thought there was going to be a picture of a really nice older 911.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Or something else....

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whale_tail


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

havent used it yet but will tell ya how I feel about it. They are not that expensive to buy..:whistling


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

I used it .. I think I'm doing it wrong , still get dust in my mouth.. Hahahaha !.. Tasty 253 gold.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

HS345 said:


> I did my poor man's Wale Tale today, I'll post a pic tonight.
> 
> Hey Angus, great to see the old avatar back. :clap:


Sorry, I disagree with that Avatar...... I like the 'Keith Stone' better :laughing:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Tech Dawg said:


> Sorry, I disagree with that Avatar...... I like the 'Keith Stone' better :laughing:



The Colonel was the original. :jester:


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

I like the original colonel angus avatar the best also. I saw that guy recently in a movie titled something like "5 dollars a day". It was a decent movie, although I didn't see it through to the end. 

How is your brother, Anal?


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

As promised, here is my improvised Wale Tale. Kinda anticlimactic, don't you think? :jester:

Works excellent for mixing powders, not as well for cutting holes with the Rotozip. In fact, this trick works so well with powders, I tried to get a pic of it sucking up the dust, but it was all sucked up before I could take the pic. 

I still intend to get the real deal, since I didn't get a free one. :sad:


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

I have a few greg:whistling

But i dont use orange:laughing::blink:


I am heading to the PTK end of the month shoot me a PM with some info:whistling


----------



## tileman2000 (Feb 14, 2011)

Nice setup Greg, I'll be getting the real deal also, since I didn't get a free one either.


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

i didnt get a free one i PAID for it you guys happy now:whistling


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

ok used the tale today........

a few good things and a MAJOR bad thing...

good thing it sucks dust quick and fast.

Bad things.............has a 2 1/2 foot on it...So I had to rig my 1 7/8 hose to work:sad:

Have to force it on the bucket as well:sad:


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

Mine is 1 7/8 too. Guess I'll just have to rig it up w/ a spring clamp.:thumbsup:


----------

